# Tony Chachere's All-Purpose Seasoning



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah's cool wing recipe reminded me that some may not have the "secret" recipe for Tony Chachere's All-Purpose Seasoning:

1 - 26 oz box table salt
1 - 1 1/2 oz box of black pepper
1 - 2 oz bottle of ground cayenne
1 - 1 oz bottle of garlic powder
1 - 1 oz bottle of chili powder


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool, thats easier than I thought!! Thanks goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Cool, thats easier than I thought!! Thanks goob.


You're welcome.

I just made a batch. I put it in ziplocks and give most of it away.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It was great of Mr. Chachere to let out his seasoning recipes. 

Tony said for seafood take his regular Creole Seasoning recipe and add:

2 tsp - powdered thyme
2 tsp - ground bay leaf
2 tsp - sweet basil


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wyogoob, you never cease to amaze me. Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Goob!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Is that 26 oz. of salt in the recipe accurate?? Seems to me an awful high percentage. 

I think for my taste I'd dramatically cut down on the salt and up the proportion of ground cayenne pepper.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

26 oz is accurate. It's a standard box of table salt. The recipe is from Tony Chachere's cookbook, 19th edition, page 3.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm bumping this recipe for one of the best spice mixes out there, so easy to make, enjoy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Tony's is great stuff. Dad and Mr Tony were very close friends. He gave dad his recipe many years before he made it public. Dad kept it in his safe. I bet they're both looking down laughing their butts off at this world now


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I grew up on this stuff in Shreveport, La. We like to follow the instructions on the bottle, "Use it like salt, when it's salty enough, it's seasoned to perfection". We do use it on everything! Even salads. Not sure what it cost to make a batch, but the large container at Wal-Mart is dirt cheap as it is. Truly a great blend of spices.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Tony's is great stuff. Dad and Mr Tony were very close friends. He gave dad his recipe many years before he made it public. Dad kept it in his safe. I bet they're both looking down laughing their butts off at this world now


It was great that Tony shared his recipe with the world.

Hey, I seen Tony at the annual crawfish festival in Gueydan LA, 1989.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

HunterDavid said:


> I grew up on this stuff in Shreveport, La. We like to follow the instructions on the bottle, "Use it like salt, when it's salty enough, it's seasoned to perfection". We do use it on everything! Even salads. Not sure what it cost to make a batch, but the large container at Wal-Mart is dirt cheap as it is. Truly a great blend of spices.


I work in Shreveport once in awhile at the Calumet Refinery. Uh...actually, I go down there once a year to teach BBQing. ah, ha, ha, ha, just kidding

There's some great cooks down that way:



.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I work in Shreveport once in awhile at the Calumet Refinery. Uh...actually, I go down there once a year to teach BBQing. ah, ha, ha, ha, just kidding
> 
> There's some great cooks down that way:
> 
> ...


I know exactly where that was taken.....that's freakin' awesome! Yeah, Calumet is right off the freeway by Libby Glass. I knew several guys who ended up working there after school. Love their "outlet" store. Back on topic though, Tony's is the best. I think I may use one of their injectors this Fall on a turkey, then smoke another. Have you tried their injectable seasonings?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*inject Chachares seasonings*



HunterDavid said:


> ........................ Back on topic though, Tony's is the best. I think I may use one of their injectors this Fall on a turkey, then smoke another. Have you tried their injectable seasonings?


Never tried them, but I will. Where can I get it? on the internet?

I spent a good part of my career working in Louisiana.

.


----------



## Sienavan (2 mo ago)

I love Tony Chacheres seasoning. Nice to have a recipe to make my own. Thanks for sharing. Could you please tell me what type of chili powder? There are so many different ones out there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sienavan said:


> I love Tony Chacheres seasoning. Nice to have a recipe to make my own. Thanks for sharing. Could you please tell me what type of chili powder? There are so many different ones out there. Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the Forum!

Just the plain cheap generic chili powder.


----------



## Sienavan (2 mo ago)

Thank you so much!


----------

